# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  [АРХИВ КО] С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!! (2007)

## DEL

Поздравляю всех пользователей и гостей форума с Новым годом!!!!!

меня не было чуть меньше недели, встречал новый год в Воронежской области на турбазе "Маяк"
отлично встретил! с наличем снега были проблемы, убивал время на многочисленых экскурсиях и празднованиях :d

----------


## DEL

Дорогие друзья! С наступающим! 

Поздравляем с Новым годом!
Пусть начнется новым взлетом
К лучшим жизненным высотам
И хорошим в банке счетом
Принесет в делах согласье,
В личной жизни - много счастья,
А в любви - большой отдачи,
Это тоже ведь удача!
Пусть подарит радость встречи
В новогодний снежный вечер
И продлит на много лет
Вдруг зажженный в душах свет.
С новым счастьем! С Новым годом!
С новым в жизни поворотом.

----------


## EweX

Всех с наступающим Новым годом. Успехов в Интернет бизнесе и личной жизни.

----------


## Botanig

Присоединяюсь.

----------


## EweX

А теперь уже с наступившем Новым Годом!

----------


## Botanig

Присоединяюсь

----------


## репин

эспасибос....

----------

